

Vim Movement Shortcuts Wallpaper - devinfoley
http://naleid.com/blog/2010/10/04/vim-movement-shortcuts-wallpaper/

======
Tiomaidh
I've had this as my wallpaper for the past few months on both my laptops (work
and personal--although I recently changed one to the Emacs equivalent[1]).
It's been super-handy. Before I open Vim, I'll scan the wallpaper to see if
I've been forgetting something useful (f/F/t/T are probably my favorites), and
make an effort to use it while editing. Also while editing, if I'll sometimes
have a weird task come up, and wonder what the best way is to move my cursor
from point A to point B. I just tap Super-D, and skim through the wallpaper to
find the best command.

And guys--don't forget that Vim is a language. All the movement commands here
combine really well with "verbs", like 'c'hange, 'd'elete, 'y'ank, 'v'isual
mode, etc. Sure, the wallpaper only covers 30 or so commands, but if you take
the time to memorize those four verbs, suddenly you know 120 commands.

1 - [http://punchcard.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/emacs-movement-
sho...](http://punchcard.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/emacs-movement-shortcuts-
wallpaper/)

------
devinfoley
I came across this today and was surprised it had not been posted on HN yet.
It's mostly the basics, but I thought it might help some vim students out.

